# CC Fusion Brass Pin Brush



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Mercedes has a very thick coat. I am finding matts close to her skin. I use a maden brush but I think her coat is so thick that I am not getting close enough to her skin. I tried the Fusion brush at a dog show and loved it but hated the 40 dollar price. I am wondering if anyone has one and likes it or can suggest a brush for thick coats.

Cathy


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I use the Chris Christensen SS Butter Comb to get into the mats. I hold the comb sideways and start working on the mats while I hold the hair above the mat to keep from hurting my baby. It works very well~~~


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> I use the Chris Christensen SS Butter Comb to get into the mats. I hold the comb sideways and start working on the mats while I hold the hair above the mat to keep from hurting my baby. It works very well~~~


Thanks, I brush her everyday and I was wondering if my brush was not getting down to her skin. I am going to look at the butter comb.:thumbsup:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Knowing that thick coat...you need to be line brushing her. No brush will get down to the skin unless you are line brushing. That means flip her coat back, brush in small sections so you can see you are down to the skin. Go through with a comb after. I find it easiest to have my dogs lay on their side for brushing.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes, when you brush flip or clip the hair out of the way and section a little at a time to brush. Sort of like a hair stylist does when cutting wet hair. Start with the underside and work your way to the top of the coat.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Everyone has great suggestions. But I have to say the 40$ was worth it to me for Cadeau's very thick coat. The CC brush is my favorite on him. The Madan works fine on my girls, but the CC is the way to go for a thicker coat. My biggest issue with the price was having to pay it twice. The first time I brought that brush to a dog show I lost it. UGH!!! So if you do buy it, just be sure to keep a close watch.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks, I am still learning.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

CloudClan said:


> Everyone has great suggestions. But I have to say the 40$ was worth it to me for Cadeau's very thick coat. The CC brush is my favorite on him. The Madan works fine on my girls, but the CC is the way to go for a thicker coat. My biggest issue with the price was having to pay it twice. The first time I brought that brush to a dog show I lost it. UGH!!! So if you do buy it, just be sure to keep a close watch.


 
Thanks, I am going to order one:thumbsup:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I may be the odd man out, but I hated the CC Fusion brush, I'd loved my Gold series brush so I jumped on the Fusion brush when it came out since it was pocket sized. I sold it two weeks after I got it for $15! Sorry, Cathy!

The CC Buttercombs are wonderful. As JMM said, go through her coat after you brush her with the comb. They really do glide through like butter.


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

I have both the CC brushes (fusion & gold series) and I prefer the fusion.....I actually have them in all the sizes...........I also do the line flip brush method and it allows you to do a deeper brush and doing it daily, you will find a lot less matts. I also use the madan brushes (have all the colors but black)..........I will always have the CC brushes as part of my groomig tools!


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I have the regular CC pin brush and love it. Do the gold and fusion have pins that don't give as much? Or are they all about the same? My current pin brush works great on my yorkies, but I know when I get my Maltese she'll probably have a thicker silk coat than my yorkies do. I may buy one of the more expensive CC brushes this summer at one of the big dog shows I always go to..just wondering which one I should go with.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:blush:I know most say don't use a slicker brush on a Maltese coat---but I use one on Shoni. (Just on a dry coat, not when wet) It is a very soft cat slicker, a tiny one. I've had it for many years and haven't seen one this soft with real short wires for a long time. It is made by Four Paws. I got a lot more expensive one from All Systems that I can't use. It is as small, but not soft and easy on Shoni like the little cat one.

If I was growing coat and wanted to show him of course it would be out, but with a 3" coat it is wonderful. I also have the Fusion pocket brush and love it for finishing, and on tummy, after the slicker has gotten all the way to the skin on the body coat. His coat is very thick. I also use a butter comb at the end, and always use the tiny face comb (all CC) on face.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Furbaby's Mommie said:


> :blush:I know most say don't use a slicker brush on a Maltese coat---but I use one on Shoni. (Just on a dry coat, not when wet) It is a very soft cat slicker, a tiny one. I've had it for many years and haven't seen one this soft with real short wires for a long time. It is made by Four Paws. I got a lot more expensive one from All Systems that I can't use. It is as small, but not soft and easy on Shoni like the little cat one.
> 
> If I was growing coat and wanted to show him of course it would be out, but with a 3" coat it is wonderful. I also have the Fusion pocket brush and love it for finishing, and on tummy, after the slicker has gotten all the way to the skin on the body coat. His coat is very thick. I also use a butter comb at the end, and always use the tiny face comb (all CC) on face.


The CC Mark 1 slicker is wonderful and soft on puppy cuts.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Furbaby's Mommie said:


> :blush:I know most say don't use a slicker brush on a Maltese coat---but I use one on Shoni. (Just on a dry coat, not when wet) It is a very soft cat slicker, a tiny one. I've had it for many years and haven't seen one this soft with real short wires for a long time. It is made by Four Paws. I got a lot more expensive one from All Systems that I can't use. It is as small, but not soft and easy on Shoni like the little cat one.
> 
> If I was growing coat and wanted to show him of course it would be out, but with a 3" coat it is wonderful. I also have the Fusion pocket brush and love it for finishing, and on tummy, after the slicker has gotten all the way to the skin on the body coat. His coat is very thick. I also use a butter comb at the end, and always use the tiny face comb (all CC) on face.


I got a similar tiny slicker brush from my groomer. It's the only way I can get to the skin on Poppy's chest and arm pits. It doesn't hurt him, and gets the knots that are close to the skin. I already threw the packaging out, so I don't know the name. There's just a jw on the handle, with a little paw above the j.

I'm off to order the butter comb!

HUGz! Jules


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Okay, I'm on the CC website ... but have no idea which butter comb to order. Can someone tell me the differences in the various butter combs?

I don't want to order a couple of them, and then find I just need one ... I already did that with the Madan brushes. :blush:

Thanks bunches!! Jules


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

Furbaby's Mommie said:


> :blush:I know most say don't use a slicker brush on a Maltese coat---but I use one on Shoni. (Just on a dry coat, not when wet) It is a very soft cat slicker, a tiny one. I've had it for many years and haven't seen one this soft with real short wires for a long time. It is made by Four Paws. I got a lot more expensive one from All Systems that I can't use. It is as small, but not soft and easy on Shoni like the little cat one.
> 
> If I was growing coat and wanted to show him of course it would be out, but with a 3" coat it is wonderful. I also have the Fusion pocket brush and love it for finishing, and on tummy, after the slicker has gotten all the way to the skin on the body coat. His coat is very thick. I also use a butter comb at the end, and always use the tiny face comb (all CC) on face.


slickers are okay for clipped coats, but you never want to use a slicker on a long coat as it breaks off the hair. They are fine for dogs in puppy cuts though


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I guess I better go ahead and invest in this comb,LOL I am thinking Miss D is going to have her Daddy's coat. She has some pretty thick fur already and it's getting long fast! I have already had to comb out a couple of mats, not bad ones, but a mat none the less. The madan got it out, but I could tell Miss D wasn't liking that I was brushing it out so close to her skin.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

nekkidfish said:


> Okay, I'm on the CC website ... but have no idea which butter comb to order. Can someone tell me the differences in the various butter combs?
> 
> I don't want to order a couple of them, and then find I just need one ... I already did that with the Madan brushes. :blush:
> 
> Thanks bunches!! Jules


I have the #006 face comb and #000 fine/coarse comb.

I also have the Madan "mustache" comb and love it! I think it's even nicer than the CC face comb.

toplinepet.com


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I have this CC brass pin brush and I think it's okay. Honestly I don't use it so much..every now and then but not every day. I usually use a grooming comb on her instead- and I find that works better for us. It was a gift to me (the CC brush) and honestly I don't think I would have spent $40 -or whatever- on it myself. I do admit on using the CC brush on myself though..and like it more for me than for her!


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Has anyone purchased and used the wooden CC brushes????


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Morkie4 said:


> Has anyone purchased and used the wooden CC brushes????


They were discussed on another forum. People seemed to love them, but mentioned that if you dropped them, the pins broke. :w00t:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

jmm said:


> Knowing that thick coat...you need to be line brushing her. No brush will get down to the skin unless you are line brushing. That means flip her coat back, brush in small sections so you can see you are down to the skin. Go through with a comb after. I find it easiest to have my dogs lay on their side for brushing.


This is the way I had to do Sassy when she was in full coat. Combing afterwards ensures that you don't miss any little tangles that can turn into a big mat. 

I ordered the CC brush a couple of yrs. ago and I didn't like it. I love my Madan brushes. Are you sure you are using the correct color brush? The different colors are for different coats.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I think the black and red brush is the only one that is different. I have a purple maden brush.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

elly said:


> I think the black and red brush is the only one that is different. I have a purple maden brush.


According to the company, there is a difference in colors. Jenny got this information directly from the company:

*BLUE* & *GREEN *are very soft. They have the softest cushion, best for sensitive skin & for the Ring.
​ *BABY BLUE*, *ORANGE*, & *PINK* are soft, great for both silky & cottony coats, ideal for everyday use. 
​*RED* & *PURPLE * is medium soft, good for thicker hair & recommended for everyday grooming. Also great for cats & people. 
​*BLACK* is standard soft for denser hair. ​*BLACK* w/*RED* cushion is firm, best for removing undercoat & heavier coarse hair. ​
toplinepet.com


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

:thumbsup:I have the right color brush, funny I am sure at both shows we were told the only one different was the black and red:huh:


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Ladysmom said:


> I have the #006 face comb and #000 fine/coarse comb.
> 
> I also have the Madan "mustache" comb and love it! I think it's even nicer than the CC face comb.
> 
> toplinepet.com


Great! Thank you!!

HUGz! Jules


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

Morkie4 said:


> Has anyone purchased and used the wooden CC brushes????


some of my friends bought them last summer. They are supposed to be more of a finishing brush...not for brushing the tangles out. You go back over with this brush after you've done the major brushing to get the coat softer and shinier. I didn't buy one because I have a Mason Pearson boar bristle brush, which is a finishing brush as well


----------

